# Metal Pless bucket mount



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

This is the way they should come straight from the factory. I still scratch my head why they built such a brawny, beefy blade with such a chincy mount. $80 worth of 2" square stock and a few hours welding and grinding and now it is bombproof


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Glad I'm not the only one that "hides" my welds with the magic eraser (grinder) ! Looks good, hopefully that will help to avoid issues down the line. And I love that tube stock, its the duct tape of metals !


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Our "fix" did not work. 

Have you plowed with yours yet? Has it held up?

Looks like the forks are still spreading up and down, or is that an optical illusion like Jarrett's truck tire falling oof?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Our "fix" did not work.
> 
> Have you plowed with yours yet? Has it held up?
> 
> Looks like the forks are still spreading up and down, or is that an optical illusion like Jarrett's truck tire falling oof?


Pretty sure it's securely mounted...or at least a lot more secure than the chitty designed MP bucket mount allows boxes to be mounted. I've got a MP bucket mount here that is doing me absolutely nothing aside from being in my way. I've told Paul to come get it and he never has. Come get it and get it outta my way and you'll have a spare.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Or just buy machines that have couplers to begin with...I understand sub units that’s not always possible but the difference in wear on the plow and the cleaning ability makes it worth splitting the cost of a coupler with your sub


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Our attempted fix.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm open to suggestions...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Pretty sure it's securely mounted...


Like I said...optical illusion.



John_DeereGreen said:


> Or just buy machines that have couplers to begin with...I understand sub units that's not always possible but the difference in wear on the plow and the cleaning ability makes it worth splitting the cost of a coupler with your sub


Great idea, unless he already has the machines.

Called my dealer...they don't stock anything. They're a dealer, but don't stock any parts. :angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm open to suggestions...


That looks to be some seriously thin wall tube... Gussets on the sides for sure but... Doesn't it have the 1/2" plate bottom duck bill like Snowmass...?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

HLA bucket mounts are a lot beefier built than what I see in your pic . Maybe copy them to fix ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> That looks to be some seriously thin wall tube... Gussets on the sides for sure but... Doesn't it have the 1/2" plate bottom duck bill like Snowmass...?


We removed the plate because it was spreading-top to bottom. It appear's that Mass' is doing the same thing. That was the thickest walled tube we could get.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER said:


> HLA bucket mounts are a lot beefier built than what I see in your pic . Maybe copy them to fix ?


It doesn't take much to be beefier.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> We removed the plate because it was spreading-top to bottom. It appear's that Mass' is doing the same thing. That was the thickest walled tube we could get.


That opening looks so wide to begin with for any bucket... Arctic is big too but I think even the LD bucket mount is 3/4 - 1" plate... Is it so wide that when you curl the bucket it actually curls inside the ducks mouth a little and puts a ton of pressure on that bottom mount... Especially on the end? I'm guessing a MP is alot heavier then an Arctic since it can handle a small nuclear warhead...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Like I said...optical illusion.
> 
> Great idea, unless he already has the machines.
> 
> Called my dealer...they don't stock anything. They're a dealer, but don't stock any parts. :angry::angry::angry:


Look into aftermarket couplers, it might be worth it if you can convince him to split the cost with you.

I'm serious on that mount too. If you want it come get it. If it would help you I could probably be convinced to meet you part way.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It's 4" but yes it is tall enough that when you curl the bucket it puts pressure on the bottom and bends it down. That's why I thought tube might be stronger than plate. ProTech uses tube and they don't bend.

It is 3/4" plate OEM.

With no way to gusset it, not sure if there is a way.

I know Ebling did some work on @Herm Witte , just not sure what and how it has held up. I think he's sleeping. Or drinking coffee. Or eating ollie bollen.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm serious on that mount too. If you want it come get it.


If it would stop snowing\sleeting\freezing raining, I would.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If it would stop snowing\sleeting\freezing raining, I would.


Not sure if it's the "old" or "new" style but pretty sure it's the old. It's here when you want it. I'm going to Toledo probably a week from today to look at a truck if it's still for sale, could save you a little driving


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm open to suggestions...


This looks like a classic bending failure, and is most likely caused by the bucket cutting edge being against the top tube and the heel (or at least the bottom) being against the bottom edge. Just like a wishbone.

To fix it you need more area moment of inertia to get the stress down. Sideplates won't help much as they are for transferring shear.

Quick fix, weld some C-channel or tube stock the height of the tube on the outside and/or inside of the existing tube. You could also add a triangular gusset capped with a plate inside the bottom of the opening, since the area below the bucket edge does you no good.

If you want math, the following are needed:

Tube dimensions (LxWxH, wall thickness)
Opening height where the bucket stop is?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 190546
> 
> 
> It's 4" but yes it is tall enough that when you curl the bucket it puts pressure on the bottom and bends it down. That's why I thought tube might be stronger than plate. ProTech uses tube and they don't bend.
> ...


The duck bills also look long amplifying the pressure at that point... And I seriously wonder the weight difference...


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

I misunderstood the pictures. I thought the tube was a newer style.

If you took what Jarrett has, just weld some 1/4 strip 2" wide or so on the top and bottom of the lower "ears."

The top would obviously end at the bucket stop. The bottom you could extend until it starts to curve up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> The duck bills also look long amplifying the pressure at that point... And I seriously wonder the weight difference...


It is an 18'.

Tube is 4x4x28, 1/4" wall.

Opening is 4".

I wonder if we really need a 4" opening? Too small and it's hard to get the bucket just right.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

BTW, the area moment of inertia for a monolithic plate (MP design) is (1/12) * t*h^3.

For the tube, the area moment of inertia is (1/6)*t*h^3+1/2*w*t*h^2, or for your 4x4x1/4 tube 8.83 in ^4.

So your tube is stronger in vertical bending than a 3/4" plate 5.2" tall.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It is an 18'.
> 
> Tube is 4x4x28, 1/4" wall.
> 
> ...


Yes I would think keeping the bucket as tight as possible in there is for sure in your best interest instead of allowing any curling back and forth inside... A 17HD Arctic is just over 4K lbs I cannot imagine what that MP weighs, especially with a bucket mount pushing it out further from the machine and bouncing around... So do you still have the bottom 3/4" plate duck bill or just the tube now...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm thinking maybe we need to add a couple more tubes on the bottom?

Is 1/4" wall the thickest tube available?

I see MetalDepot has 4x4x1/2" wall.

I would think 4 of those across the bottom would make it a bit stout.

Speaking of stout, it's about time for one.

On edit...4x4x1/2 plus C channel???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes I would think keeping the bucket as tight as possible in there is for sure in your best interest instead of allowing any curling back and forth inside... A 17HD Arctic is just over 4K lbs I cannot imagine what that MP weighs, especially with a bucket mount pushing it out further from the machine and bouncing around... So do you still have the bottom 3/4" plate duck bill or just the tube now...?


3300#....not sure if that includes the mount.

Yes, we still have the plate that we cut oof.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Not sure if it's the "old" or "new" style but pretty sure it's the old. It's here when you want it. I'm going to Toledo probably a week from today to look at a truck if it's still for sale, could save you a little driving
> View attachment 190547
> View attachment 190548


It's the new style.

Let me know, I just might take you up on it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes I would think keeping the bucket as tight as possible in there is for sure in your best interest instead of allowing any curling back and forth inside... A 17HD Arctic is just over 4K lbs I cannot imagine what that MP weighs, especially with a bucket mount pushing it out further from the machine and bouncing around... So do you still have the bottom 3/4" plate duck bill or just the tube now...?


Liveboxx is actually lighter than the Arctic.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Mark
You need to go to a structural tube. You will have to go to a shop that does structural steel like buildings.The wall thickness is greater along with a different steel. I would also plate around the whole fork with some ar400 or similar higher carbon steel. Next time I would weld the center and do 4 passes with the welder. Using some elite71 wire


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Liveboxx is actually lighter than the Arctic.
> View attachment 190550


Wow, actually thought he a had a winged one but that is still pretty amazing...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow, actually thought he a had a winged one but that is still pretty amazing...


I thought the same to be honest. Was expecting it to be heavier than my 16' Arctic's


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Aerospace Eng said:


> BTW, the area moment of inertia for a monolithic plate (MP design) is (1/12) * t*h^3.
> 
> For the tube, the area moment of inertia is (1/6)*t*h^3+1/2*w*t*h^2, or for your 4x4x1/4 tube 8.83 in ^4.
> 
> So your tube is stronger in vertical bending than a 3/4" plate 5.2" tall.


So are you saying 1/4" wall 4x4 tube is stronger horizontally then 5" of 3/4" plate vertically...?

I get the whole tube vs. bar but that is still pretty shocking...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It's a pretty half-assed design. I really think we need to rework the whole thing. 

Reduce the opening size. Maybe taper the tube so it's a bit easier to get the bucket lined up. Add 2 more tubes along the bottom. to spread the pressure out. Thicker walled tube. Channel on either side of the tube?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow, actually thought he a had a winged one but that is still pretty amazing...


I have an 8-13, 9-15 PlowMaxx and an 18' LiveBoxx. Should have just gone with a 16. Need to replace a ProTech with a 16'.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Bottom plated tube on the HLA is shorter than the top tube. I found when trying to install just drive in under the bottom tube lift up until touching then back up a little , raise bucket until hitting bottom of top tube then move ahead . I am sure it had something to do with less force when curling bucket too .


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

SHAWZER said:


> Bottom plated tube on the HLA is shorter than the top tube. I found when trying to install just drive in under the bottom tube lift up until touching then back up a little , raise bucket until hitting bottom of top tube then move ahead . I am sure it had something to do with less force when curling bucket too .


That's what I was thinking... Put more of the weight on your chains and binders


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have an 8-13, 9-15 PlowMaxx and an 18' LiveBoxx. Should have just gone with a 16. Need to replace a ProTech with a 16'.


No matter how you slice it bucket mounts suck all around... Chains and binders loosen up etc... I know a lot of guys who actually run them loose just chained and no binder just tight enough so it doesn't slide off...

I am really surprised someone has not come up with a better clamp system... I know Avalanche had the one that didn't seem to take off...


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Ajlawn1 said:


> So are you saying 1/4" wall 4x4 tube is stronger horizontally then 5" of 3/4" plate vertically...?
> 
> I get the whole tube vs. bar but that is still pretty shocking...


Yes. Horizontally or vertically in bending.

That's why I or H beams are used structurally.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Running with the chains loose allows the pusher to float as much as possible and gives you a little play side to side if you rub against something solid .


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm open to suggestions...


How mulch is it worth to ewe.....payuppayuppayuppayup
I'd post a sketch but then I lose add bargaining leverage and opportunity to sell kits...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> How mulch is it worth to ewe.....payuppayuppayuppayup
> I'd post a sketch but then I lose add bargaining leverage and opportunity to sell kits...


A tour of the bunker...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

6 pack of PBR???


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Based on the dimensions, (I guessed smaller tube when I recommended 1/4x2") I'd just cap the 3/4" bottom ears with 1/4x4" strip. Without a 1/4"x4" cap, a 3/4x6" ear would have a moment of inertia of 13.5 in^4. Adding a 1/4"x4" plate to the top and bottom adds another 19.53 in^4, which would reduce the stress by 60% over the bare plate. 

Make sure the top one is welded to the bucket stop, and continue the lower one forward until it is no longer easy to follow the curve of the 3/4 plate.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> A tour of the bunker...


That's free in four months...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's free in four months...


Sez hoo???


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Our "fix" did not work.
> 
> Have you plowed with yours yet? Has it held up?
> 
> Looks like the forks are still spreading up and down, or is that an optical illusion like Jarrett's truck tire falling oof?


I plowed 3 storms with it so far, holding up good. It was pretty mangled to begin with, took a while to bend it somewhat straight again, I will have to double check the spread on the forks to see if they are off.
I will take some more pics for you of that one and my other one that is plated with hardox. The one that is plated with hardox is 5 years old now and haven't had any issues since it was done.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 6 pack of PBR???


6'r of PBR Magnums and a tour?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> 6'r of PBR Magnums and a tour?


If you say so...


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

It’s such a crappy design, my buddy who just bought a MP completely destroyed his mount in less then 4 storms. The bucket cutting edges literally split the mount right in half


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

fwiw I don't own one of these. My cheap farmer fix would be to weld some chain hooks to the back of the bucket and bottom support and chain it up with some tensioners. 
I weld chain hooks in all my buckets, comes in very handy and safer than running a chain around the bucket to carry and lift.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you say so...


Sold!!!!!!
Sent you an email with Snow Monkey as the subject with the sketch attached


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Masssnowfighter said:


> It's such a crappy design, my buddy who just bought a MP completely destroyed his mount in less then 4 storms. The bucket cutting edges literally split the mount right in half


Aspect ratio of the fork (length to depth of fork) is hosed up allowing them to spread.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Why can't you DC them?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Sold!!!!!!
> Sent you an email with Snow Monkey as the subject with the sketch attached


Guess I better undelete it...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Guess I better undelete it...


Pat sends questionable pics and vids...……. knot me


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Pat sends questionable pics and vids...……. knot me


Questionable is an understatement.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BUFF said:


> Pat sends questionable pics and vids...……. knot me


Questionable....me?

I can't help they aren't PS rated G.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sez hoo???


I was off Arctic HD bucket mount is 1.5" thick so a substantial thickness difference... But have never seen one bend or spread apart yet...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I was off Arctic HD bucket mount is 1.5" thick so a substantial thickness difference... But have never seen one bend or spread apart yet...
> 
> View attachment 190563


I'm not near mine but do you have a pic of the end plates where they sistered plate on the slots?
He could do that to the forks...


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

This was the first hour of my free MP demo. I learned real quick the MP doesn't roll over the curbs as effortlessly as my Arctics did


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I was off Arctic HD bucket mount is 1.5" thick so a substantial thickness difference... But have never seen one bend or spread apart yet...
> 
> View attachment 190563


That makes a lot of sense...twice what MP has. Thoroughly brilliant.

How many "forks" are there?

I'm considering 2 options.

#1 Using thicker walled tube and coming straight off the rectangular push tube, and putting C-channel on at least 3 sides. And increasing the number of "forks" to 4.

#2 Using plate (I was thinking 1" but this might change) and notching it around the rectangular tube but kind of copying the top and "bumping" it out further to give more strength in the area that is bending. And increasing the number of "forks" to 4.

I know which one Buzz prefers, any other thoughts?

Kinda thinking 1.5" plate x 4 would probably do the trick. Still wonder about leverage when curling the bucket and stacking into frozen piles. If the opening should be reduced?


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

This is the one with the hardox reinforcement. It has been battle tested for 5 seasons now with no further issues


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

My biggest concern is the spread top to bottom, not bending side to side. Especially with the tube between the 2. 

Also trying to decide if we just fix this one to get us by and then rework it this summer or get a new one, start from scratch or keep the new one as a backup and redo the existing one. 

Called our "dealer". They don't stock anything for MP. Say they have lots of stuff they are "dealers" for that they don't stock. 

Newsflash folks...that's why you're a dealer and I would pay a bit more, so you do STOCK parts.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Called our "dealer". They don't stock anything for MP. Say they have lots of stuff they are "dealers" for that they don't stock.

Newsflash folks...that's why you're a dealer and I would pay a bit more, so you do STOCK parts.[/QUOTE]

I blew a cylinder on my power wing last week, so I called 3 local MP dealers to get a repacking kit and they all said the same thing.

I asked if they could order me one and I got a lengthy pause and a reply of try a local hydraulic shop from all 3 of them


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Masssnowfighter said:


> I asked if they could order me one and I got a lengthy pause and a reply of try a local hydraulic shop from all 3 of them


I have a number for someone...said he wasn't sure of the price but could get one sent today if I wanted it.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I was off Arctic HD bucket mount is 1.5" thick so a substantial thickness difference... But have never seen one bend or spread apart yet...
> 
> View attachment 190563


They chinced pretty hard on the shoe thickness as well. Which ever guy created the live edge obviously had no creative input on the rest of the box


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That makes a lot of sense...twice what MP has. Thoroughly brilliant.
> 
> How many "forks" are there?
> 
> ...


Are you trying to fix what you have (in which case a few more pictures would be useful) or are you trying to reinforce/modify an OEM mount, like Jarrett has?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That makes a lot of sense...twice what MP has. Thoroughly brilliant.
> 
> How many "forks" are there?
> 
> ...


More forks would help displace the load more uniformly.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> I'm not near mine but do you have a pic of the end plates where they sistered plate on the slots?
> He could do that to the forks...


Huh these..?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Heck the LD mount is 1" thick... And bucket only goes in about 14"...


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Masssnowfighter said:


> This was the first hour of my free MP demo. I learned real quick the MP doesn't roll over the curbs as effortlessly as my Arctics did
> View attachment 190564


You said something positive about an arctic plows


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Heck the LD mount is 1" thick... And bucket only goes in about 14"...
> 
> View attachment 190573
> 
> ...


Not the same application as Mark's but a way he can beef up the square tubing with flat stock


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

fireside said:


> You said something positive about an arctic plows


I said before in other threads there was a time in my life when I ❤ Arctics


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Are you trying to fix what you have (in which case a few more pictures would be useful) or are you trying to reinforce/modify an OEM mount, like Jarrett has?


Yes???

Temporary repair to get it up and running, looking for a permanent fix.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

fireside said:


> You said something positive about an arctic plows


The internet blinked out for a few milliseconds.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

My dealer has lots of rubber blocks for my sectional and I have never broke anything but them on it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes???
> 
> Temporary repair to get it up and running, looking for a permanent fix.


Come get it...


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Come get it...


Oomkes, getting JDGreen for free and reinforceing it seems like a no brainer to me compared to starting from scratch on a new design


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Masssnowfighter said:


> They chinced pretty hard on the shoe thickness as well. Which ever guy created the live edge obviously had no creative input on the rest of the box
> View attachment 190569


Yeah I know how long we get on Arctic shoes, I cannot imagine how long those last... Looks like the local welding shop box's shoes...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> looking for a permanent fix.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 190581


That one was well played


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 190581


SKWBE


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Why do you not direct mount them? Why the hokey bucket and binders?

I understand that all loaders ain't the same but it's a good reason to own one. Fast attach absolutely pays for it's self.

The plow comes 4-5' closer to the machine, and none of that jerking around. I'd personally even pound pins out of a bucket and come up with some way to direct mount - even if I had to cut and reweld it every year for a different machine.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

For a permanent fix of the loader mount, I'd get the one from Jarrett. Then cap the top and bottom of the lower ear 3/4" plate with 1/4 or so 4" wide material. You could also cap the bottom of the upper ear, but I don't think that is necessary.

If you wanted to add an ear in the middle, use 3/4 inch plate on the existing plate, and then cap the top and bottom, spanning the weld seam.

From what I can see of the configuration, the difficulty with using tube is getting the loads in and out of the top and bottom of the tube, particularly the bottom. What do you weld it to? The top can be welded to the bottom lateral tube, but I don't see anything obvious to weld the bottom of the tube to in the pictures. 

As far as closing up the gap....while that would help with the loads, I don't know how much vertical motion you need to allow between your bucket and the top and bottom ears to allow the bucket to float. If you operate with the bucket curled so the edge goes against the top ear and the heel against the bottom ear, the gap doesn't matter anyway.

One important concept to recognize is that in vertical bending, height is most important. If you double up your 3/4 plate, you will reduce bending stress by 50%, and increase stiffness by a factor of 2. If you doubled the height, you would reduce your bending stress by 75%, and increase stiffness by a factor of 8.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

framer1901 said:


> Why do you not direct mount them? Why the hokey bucket and binders?
> 
> I understand that all loaders ain't the same but it's a good reason to own one. Fast attach absolutely pays for it's self.
> 
> The plow comes 4-5' closer to the machine, and none of that jerking around. I'd personally even pound pins out of a bucket and come up with some way to direct mount - even if I had to cut and reweld it every year for a different machine.


Because they're not my loaders. Kinda hard to tell a sub they have to switch between my pusher and their bucket to move dirt. And you can't regularly drive an 18' pusher all over town.

And bucket mounts work when properly designed and built. No one but MP is having these issues. Been using chains for 20 years.

3-4' further away allows higher stacking also.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 3-4' further away allows higher stacking also.


Still trying to reach the tops of those light poles huh...?



Mark Oomkes said:


> LMAO...if that tree is 25' tall, I'm 18' tall. That tree is no more than 15' tall.
> 
> Lightpoles are 25-30' tall.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

In a perfect world I would have 5 matching loaders with couplers and all matching couplers on my pushers. But the world I live in I have 5 different models of loaders and 3 different brands of pushers, so the only way I can achieve easy interchangeablity is with bucket mounts. If one of my loaders with a MP breaks down usually the very first thing I do is take the box off and put it one of the loaders that is pushing around the Boss LDR box. Eventually some day I will get my fleet more uniformed.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know Ebling did some work on @Herm Witte , just not sure what and how it has held up. I think he's sleeping. Or drinking coffee. Or eating ollie bollen.


 FYI, because you are holding your breath, my personal reply to Mark was; "I saw something about olie bollen, sleep, and coffee. Olie bollen long gone, sleep- finally got some, leaving the coffee shop right now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Masssnowfighter said:


> In a perfect world I would have 5 matching loaders with couplers and all matching couplers on my pushers. But the world I live in I have 5 different models of loaders and 3 different brands of pushers, so the only way I can achieve easy interchangeablity is with bucket mounts. If one of my loaders with a MP breaks down usually the very first thing I do is take the box off and put it one of the loaders that is pushing around the Boss LDR box. Eventually some day I will get my fleet more uniformed.


Speaking of Boss, how's that mount holding out?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We had 1 made to make sure our measurements were correct. Not sure if we're going to need 4. Also could use a bigger welder.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Damn! How thick is that? You doing just the bottom?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Masssnowfighter said:


> Damn! How thick is that? You doing just the bottom?


Arctic is using 1.5", so I figured I might as well.

The plan was to have 4 made and install along the bottom. Wondering now if:
1) I need 4
2) If I should beef up the top.

$250 for one. Instead of the crap 3/4" they install.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Over build it the first time , you will thank yourself later .


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

The area circled is the biggest weak point in the whole mount. I would skip the extra 2 on the bottom and address the top


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Not seeing any paint check in that area at all. 

Ours just bent on the bottom.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> We had 1 made to make sure our measurements were correct. Not sure if we're going to need 4. Also could use a bigger welder.
> 
> View attachment 191722
> View attachment 191723


I'd put at least three supports in to space the load more throughout the mount.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not seeing any paint check in that area at all.
> 
> Ours just bent on the bottom.


Can you laminate a plate (same thickness) in that area and perimeter and plug weld in place? Thought being the lower fork won't be the weak link and upper fork becomes the weak link.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Can you laminate a plate (same thickness) in that area and perimeter and plug weld in place? Thought being the lower fork won't be the weak link and upper fork becomes the weak link.


I agree


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I would weld on a galvanized Polly block.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Can you laminate a plate (same thickness) in that area and perimeter and plug weld in place? Thought being the lower fork won't be the weak link and upper fork becomes the weak link.


Eye donna sea wye knot...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> We had 1 made to make sure our measurements were correct. Not sure if we're going to need 4. Also could use a bigger welder.
> 
> View attachment 191722
> View attachment 191723


I would be careful welding on a wet floor. My son and myself have both been jolted by it. I dont know if its a crack in the cable, bad handle or what but I do know its a lot and I mean a lot more than a 110 volt tickle. It felt like it went up my arm and right to my heart.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I would be careful welding on a wet floor. My son and myself have both been jolted by it. I dont know if its a crack in the cable, bad handle or what but I do know its a lot and I mean a lot more than a 110 volt tickle. It felt like it went up my arm and right to my heart.


It'll go on a couple of petroleum soaked pallets...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It'll go on a couple of petroleum soaked pallets...


Are they aluminum pallets.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Are they aluminum pallets.


Of course...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Are you welding from underneath with nitrile gloves I hope...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Are you welding from underneath with nitrile gloves I hope...


Gloves are for wimps...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Gloves are for wimps...


I feel the same way about welding masks...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> I feel the same way about welding masks...


Agreed...


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I would be careful welding on a wet floor. My son and myself have both been jolted by it. I dont know if its a crack in the cable, bad handle or what but I do know its a lot and I mean a lot more than a 110 volt tickle. It felt like it went up my arm and right to my heart.


It's not the wet floor that's the problem. It's the wet floor with salt brine mixed in that's the problem. I took a really good hit welding a plow that just came off the road. That dam run off.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

fireside said:


> It's not the wet floor that's the problem. It's the wet floor with salt brine mixed in that's the problem. I took a really good hit welding a plow that just came off the road. That dam run off.


It's ok he only uses sanders...


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> We had 1 made to make sure our measurements were correct. Not sure if we're going to need 4. Also could use a bigger welder.
> 
> View attachment 191722
> View attachment 191723


I don't understand why they don't cut top and bottom out of one piece in a u shape like boss use's on there bucket mount push boxes? Then cut a hole in to slide the cross tube into them and weld the tube in the hooks?


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

extremepusher said:


> I don't understand why they don't cut top and bottom out of one piece in a u shape like boss use's on there bucket mount push boxes? Then cut a hole in to slide the cross tube into them and weld the tube in the hooks?


Because that would cost to much money for a pusher they are only getting $15k for


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

I sure hope Neige is forwarding this thread to the MP engineering department


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

There really shouldn’t have to be a whole entire thread dedicated to how to re-engineer your bucket mount


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Masssnowfighter said:


> There really shouldn't have to be a whole entire thread dedicated to how to re-engineer your bucket mount


Maybe there can be a whole sub-catagory on design flaws and suggested fixes? Boss can sponsor it.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Maybe there can be a whole sub-catagory on design flaws and suggested fixes? Toro can sponsor it.


Much better...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Toro Rocks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

For the top "fork", any suggestions on how many holes to have cut to plug weld? 

And should we do any "over the top" of the existing hole where the chains go?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> For the top "fork", any suggestions on how many holes to have cut to plug weld?
> 
> And should we do any "over the top" of the existing hole where the chains go?


Are you talking aboot the added plate?
If so I'd go every 4".


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Are you talking aboot the added plate?
> If so I'd go every 4".


Correct...and around the rounded part, whether those would be necessary or reduce the strength in that area.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I suck at MS Paint. See additional red circles.

My thoughts are to just weld the new plate to the existing around the top. Cutting holes would weaken it, but maybe not because we would be increasing the area that is welded?


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 191925
> I suck at MS Paint. See additional red circles.
> 
> My thoughts are to just weld the new plate to the existing around the top. Cutting holes would weaken it, but maybe not because we would be increasing the area that is welded?


Just cap it, rather than doubling it. It will be more effective.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Are those on the mount I brought you or are you redoing the original one as a trial run first?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Trial run.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 191925
> I suck at MS Paint. See additional red circles.
> 
> My thoughts are to just weld the new plate to the existing around the top. Cutting holes would weaken it, but maybe not because we would be increasing the area that is welded?


put the holes in the plate your adding, 3/4" diameter is what I'd go with.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Can't fit the tip of the gun in that small of a hole...I know...nevermind.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Can't fit the tip of the gun in that small of a hole...I know...nevermind.


How about your rod? Welding...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)




----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 191931
> View attachment 191932


Is that mig?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is that mig?


No


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Looks like Stevie Wonder stopped by your shop..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Looks like Stevie Wonder stopped by your shop..


If you say so


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> Looks like Stevie Wonder stopped by your shop..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 191938


I'll tell my son you approve.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you say so


So sensitive....I tend to forget at Times who I'm dealing with...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll tell my son you approve.


Appreciate it....Tell him I said hello


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Appreciate it....Tell him I said hello


Tell him you said it looked like Stevie Wonder welded it?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> So sensitive....I tend to forget at Times who I'm dealing with...


Straight face???

Even my wife would laugh at you for saying I'm sensitive.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I guess vindictive child is a better term to describe you


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 191931
> View attachment 191932


Better then I could ever do, lets us know how that holds up!


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

512high said:


> Better then I could ever do, lets us know how that holds up!


He knows I'm kidding around...But he has a very thin skin


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

512high said:


> Better then I could ever do, lets us know how that holds up!


I believe he said that was two passes. The kid can weld.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> He knows I'm kidding around...But he has a very thin skin


Don't make me make you "unknown".


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I believe he said that was two passes. The kid can weld.


He should be paid a Union Welder wage.....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Don't make me make you "unknown".


Go ahead...Like I care


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> He should be paid a Union Welder wage.....


Hell trailer factories here are paying welders $35-$40/hr all day...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hell trailer factories here are paying welders $35-$40/hr all day...


I can believe that...it would take that much to get me to live in Indiana, much less South Bent.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can believe that...it would take that much to get me to live in Indiana, much less South Bent.


They're in Elkhart smarty pants...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> They're in Elkhart smarty pants...


Witch iz wye eye sed Indiana...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> He should be paid a Union Welder wage.....


And take a pay cut???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I don't have pics, but the mount rebuild is finished. My OCD isn't thrilled with everything but it will work. My boy said he's got over half a spool of wire into it. 44# spool when he started.

Needs to be painted now, trying to figure out what is the best option for that.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't have pics, but the mount rebuild is finished. My OCD isn't thrilled with everything but it will work. My boy said he's got over half a spool of wire into it. 44# spool when he started.
> 
> Needs to be painted now, trying to figure out what is the best option for that.


I thought you didn't mig....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I thought you didn't mig....


I don't...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

A Harbor freight welder can hold a 44 pound spool?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Pictures would be nice .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER said:


> Pictures would be nice .


I was feeling faint...needed some sandwiches.


----------

